# TIVO Mini Remote Questions



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

I have a unique situation.

I still have my old analog RF modulator equipment and currently use it to share the analog output from one of my Dish Joeys to two infrequently used, old analog televisions in the basement and my wife's sewing room. I am able to do this because the Dish Joey can support up to 4 RF remotes (I use 1 in the basement where the Joey is installed and another in a 2nd floor bedroom).

I would like to setup a TIVO Mini in the Joey's place. I know I will need the composite adapter cable for the analog signal, but how many RF remotes can be concurrently synced to each Mini? How do you sync new/additional RF remotes?

And, what is the realistic coverage distance between a mini and the RF remote?


----------

